# Yahoo- Drinking apple juice eases IBS (Erie Times-News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Q. A year ago, I was having lots of trouble with Irritable Bowel Syndrome and got no help from local doctors. Perhaps that was because it was going to take months to get an appointment with a specialist.View the full article


----------

